# Hello guys



## zhong (Sep 4, 2018)

nice to be here


----------



## macedog24 (Sep 4, 2018)

On behalf of PuritySourceLabs and StraightUpKratom welcome.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Sep 5, 2018)

Welcome....


----------



## BadGas (Sep 6, 2018)

zhong said:


> nice to be here



On behalf of H-AS Pharma ... Welcome to IF .. be sure to sign up at our sister site too.. ASF.. 
Most of the same cats and same sponsors over there.. 


Stick around... You have everything to gain from being here.. tons of knowledge and bro's willing to help out. 


And don't hesitate to reach out if you have any questions ..


----------



## zhong (Sep 7, 2018)

ok thanks all


----------



## botamico (Sep 7, 2018)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## eve-redlion (Sep 11, 2018)

welcome


----------



## Arnold (Nov 30, 2018)

zhong said:


> nice to be here



Welcome!


----------

